# Breeding Albinos



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I know that when breeding an albino boa to an albino boa (this is frowned upon) it can cause defects especially with the eyes but is it the same with all species?

I have been wondering because I have got an albino burmese python, she's only just over a year old so I'm not even thinking about breeding her yet but just got me wondering whether you could breed another albino to an albino burm?

My question is if bred together would this cause defects like those in boas and if anyone has done this what were the results. i.e how many in the clutch were albinos, hets, normals etc and did any of them have any defects? Is it always better to breed an albino with a het?

Sorry for the essay, just got me wondering.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

albino to albino in burmese is aok!!!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Breeding Kahl albino x Kahl albino boas seems to be more likely to produce eye problems (small and missing eye or eyes) than breeding Kahl albino x het Kahl albino boas. As far as I know, breeding Sharp albino x Sharp albino boas or albino x albino Burmese pythons or albino x albino royal pythons or albino x albino corn snakes do not seem to have the same complications. 

I've only bred albino ringneck doves, albino pigeons, and albino mice. There were no defects in them like those in breeding Kahl albino boas. For what it's worth, I have seen small and missing eyes in timber rattlesnakes, an Indian python, and gopher snakes and I have read about similar problems in turtles. None of which were albino. So I have a feeling that these eye problems have a more complex cause than simply the Kahl albino gene.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. If I was to breed my female burm when she is old enough of course with an albino male burm, would this produce all albino or all hets? I'm never sure on genetics with things like this. I would like to eventually get an albino granite as I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> If I was to breed my female burm when she is old enough of course with an albino male burm, would this produce all albino or all hets?


All albinos.


----------



## jimmy62alan (Sep 3, 2011)

*AlbinoXAlbino?????*

I've always believed that crossing whiteXwhite or albinoXalbino weakens the strain and the creature does not develope properly and the internal organs do not last long, this can cause the life span to be shortened considerably.
ALAN


----------



## hildred (Apr 11, 2011)

tbh pal ya best off breeding albino with an albino green in your burm morphs will not give any defects and will also produce albinos and greens witch would be worth while :mf_dribble:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

kim1989 said:


> Thanks for the info. If I was to breed my female burm when she is old enough of course with an albino male burm, would this produce all albino or all hets? I'm never sure on genetics with things like this. I would like to eventually get an albino granite as I think they are gorgeous.


if you breed two albinos together you will get all albinos.
if you breed a albino X albino granite you will get albinos het granite or if you breed a albino het granite x albino granite you will get albinos, albino granites


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I may get an albino granite then unless it affects them. I think I prefer the granites though instead of greens. They are nice but I prefer the granites more. 

My female isn't ready to breed anyway but when she is I would like to give her a go. Was just wanted go know if there would be any affects that I would need to think about before I do.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

hildred said:


> tbh pal ya best off breeding albino with an albino green in your burm morphs will not give any defects and will also produce albinos and greens witch would be worth while :mf_dribble:


 
Nope.

albino x albino green = all albinos 100% HET green.

No visual greens in the first litter unless both parents carry at least one copy of the green gene.


----------

